# Escambia River



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Went to the power co, got a couple 4# hybrids. We the went to the southern sandbar to swim and relax, I so wish people would slow down and stop beaching parked boats. Caught a 32 inch redfish who pulled me around for 15 minutes before I landed it. He swam away a little tired. I am sure fisheye has some stupid sh88888 to say.Thursday another tourney then a Saturday tourney.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice job on the hybrids. Live bait?


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Did u fish the all star tournament at yellow river yesterday


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

DOA shrimp, by Gulf Power, and no I only fish the beer 30 tourneys


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Christa and I went to Blackwater yesterday and went waaaay up river to a sandbar. Hoping the traffic would be better. Must have been 200 boats coming up there, right on a corner wide open throttle. It's the price you pay I guess. I got swamped over and over. Pleasure boaters are different than fishermen. But I still love the rivers and would not live anywhere else. On the up side, the little kids love a big wake!!! I did see the coolest 1963 boat on the beach.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Load, 

Who won the All Star tourney?

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

We went into the thermal canal at the power plant yesterday. Interestingly, the water was not any warmer than the rest of the river. 86F. Caught some nice bass, speckled trout and lady fish in there. Lots of bait. Lost some good fish too. Best lure of the day was a Smithwick Rogue thrown onto the many blow ups and jerked like crazy. 

Lord, it was hot. I spent all last night and all day today trying to get re-hydrated and not with beer, LOL


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

I dont know who won i wasnt able to fish it and Mike didnt hang around for the weigh in since he didnt catch any keepers.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

What is this All Star Tourney you guys speaking of??? I'm always looking for more things to fish


----------



## loadtoad1a7 (Oct 29, 2011)

Its the All Star bass club we have a monthly tournament at the different rivers and lakes in the area.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Really good club and great guys. Very very laid back and great guys. No politics or pressure. I can't remember the name of the lead folks, but Amarillo Palmira and Loadtoad maybe able to help. 

NJD


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> We went into the thermal canal at the power plant yesterday. Interestingly, the water was not any warmer than the rest of the river. 86F. Caught some nice bass, speckled trout and lady fish in there. Lots of bait. Lost some good fish too. Best lure of the day was a Smithwick Rogue thrown onto the many blow ups and jerked like crazy.
> 
> Lord, it was hot. I spent all last night and all day today trying to get re-hydrated and not with beer, LOL


Where is the thermal canal? Is it right there next to where the big tugs pull up to the plant before the canal turns north? I've never fished on that end of the canal.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

It is a man made canal where they discharge the hot water from the gulf power plant. You can easily see it on Google Earth as its perfectly straight. It is just north of Smith's or Swamp House boat launches. If you launch at Smiths, it would be the first cove to the left on the main river heading north. The next cove going North is Thompson's Bayou. Hope this helps.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> It is a man made canal where they discharge the hot water from the gulf power plant. You can easily see it on Google Earth as its perfectly straight. It is just north of Smith's or Swamp House boat launches. If you launch at Smiths, it would be the first cove to the left on the main river heading north. The next cove going North is Thompson's Bayou. Hope this helps.


I know exactly where you're talking about now. I had no idea that's what that was. thanks!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> We went into the thermal canal at the power plant yesterday. Interestingly, the water was not any warmer than the rest of the river. 86F. Caught some nice bass, speckled trout and lady fish in there. Lots of bait. Lost some good fish too. Best lure of the day was a Smithwick Rogue thrown onto the many blow ups and jerked like crazy.
> 
> Lord, it was hot. I spent all last night and all day today trying to get re-hydrated and not with beer, LOL


I think Gulf Power is now sending all the heated water from its electric generating plant to the ECUA wastewater treatment plant that just came on line lasyt year. This past fall/winter the water in the thermal canal was same as river temps.


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

flounder1156 said:


> I think Gulf Power is now sending all the heated water from its electric generating plant to the ECUA wastewater treatment plant that just came on line lasyt year. This past fall/winter the water in the thermal canal was same as river temps.


I thought I just had bad timing but that makes sense... I hit that area a dozen times in the fall and the water was never warmer.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

nojerseydevil said:


> Really good club and great guys. Very very laid back and great guys. No politics or pressure. I can't remember the name of the lead folks, but Amarillo Palmira and Loadtoad maybe able to help.
> 
> NJD


Thnx I sent a message to both


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

flounder1156 said:


> I think Gulf Power is now sending all the heated water from its electric generating plant to the ECUA wastewater treatment plant that just came on line lasyt year. This past fall/winter the water in the thermal canal was same as river temps.


I don't know.:001_huh: Last winter we fished there quite a few times, and the water temp in the canal was much warmer than the main river. In fact, we headed straight to the back because we knew the water temp would be higher and the Trout would be in there. And low and behold, there they were. At one point we had a Trout on each cast. We'll see how it goes thois winter...

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, that's weird. Its usually so hot in summer that the only thing in there is gar, but this year, its quite different. But, NJD and I did kill the trout in there a bunch of times this winter and it was warmer than the main river, but not as warm as it has been in past years. In past years, i could go in there in the winter and it was like Jurassic Park with steam everywhere, but I have not seen that in awhile.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

flounder1156 said:


> I think Gulf Power is now sending all the heated water from its electric generating plant to the ECUA wastewater treatment plant that just came on line lasyt year. This past fall/winter the water in the thermal canal was same as river temps.


Do you know where the discharge is now?


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

they spray it out on the ground back in the woods/clear cut with big sprinklers. it's up becks lake road on a dirtroad named garman dairy Rd. you can see it on google maps if you look. I know cause I live up there and see the water being sprayed from time to time.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

What tourney is this saturday??? I fish some of the beer 30 too


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

guys, thanks for the updated info on the power plant. I had no idea. The fish will still hold in that area cause of the big drop off going into the canal and the big hole in the back. There is still current in there.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

go to the pre tournament section and look for beer 30


----------



## Flsportsman (Jul 25, 2012)

You don't look like the picture attached to your post...and you don't smoke.


----------

